# Review UK Ancestry Visa 2nd attempt



## Lewman (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi There

here is a quick checklist review appreciate any checkmarks or x's! This is my 2nd attempt as the first one was rejected on the grounds of sending in short form birth certificates for my father and myself. My ancestry is based off of my UK born grandfather.

*Grandfather:*
Notarized cover form explaining notary seen both documents and attached copies
Long form certificate
Marriage certificate
*Possibly photocopy of his UK passport

*Dad*
Certified copy of long form birth certificate
Original Copy of name change(minor change to hyphenated last name)
Original Marriage certificate
Certified copy of his UK passport

*Myself*
My original long form birth certificate
Passport
2x Passport photos

*Banking*
6 Months certified bank statements stamps on each page
Signed letter from my partner explaining her large transfers to me in June
3 Months certified bank statements of partner showing these transfers in addition to funds I can further access in her account

*Employment*
Email copies of my Employment conversation with hiring manager
Email copy of offer letter via email showing hiring managers signature and my salary etc.

*Accommodation*
Signed Letter from my partners parents saying we are able to stay with them rent free for as long as we like.


I appreciate any input!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I still think you need originals of your grandfather's documents, not notarised copies. You did send in the originals when applying first time?


----------



## Lewman (Jul 31, 2014)

Joppa said:


> I still think you need originals of your grandfather's documents, not notarised copies. You did send in the originals when applying first time?


I sent them notarized copies last time. In their decision letter there was no mention of those documents being an issue. 

They even referenced them as being original _"I acknowledge that you have included an original miniature version of your fathers birth certificate however, your birth certificate and his birth certificate does not show complete family details and therefore you have not confirmed family relationship."_

Would it be appropriate here to let them know the case # and the fact they still have those copies?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Why did you send notarised copies and not originals last time?


----------



## Lewman (Jul 31, 2014)

My grandpa doesnt have his originals just the certified copies from births and deaths registry. 

He lives half way across the world and he just took the items into notary and they did it all for him both times. They said it will suffice for visa applications apparently.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I see. While they were ok with notarised copies, normally they expect to see original certificates issued by the superintendent registrar. It doesn't have to be the one issued at the time of registration, but it must be a certified copy issued by local register office or GRO.


----------



## Lewman (Jul 31, 2014)

I went to my notary this morning to get a few others items look at and I asked him about my grandfathers docs. He said that wasn't necessarily how he would have notarized them but it is indeed a legal method of notarizing documents. Hopefully it should help plus the fact I have included everything else with originals him living half way across the world has restricted me from getting the actual originals. 

Should I put a note in the file that they actually have the other notarised copies still? 

Also I notice on my rejection letter this wording :

*"I have therefore refused your application because I am not satisfied, on the balance of probabilities that you meet all of the requirements of the relevant paragraph of the United Kingdom Immigration Rules. "*

Now that I have included the long-form birth certificates my fathers original and my grandfathers notarised it should not be beyond the balance of probability considering the rest of my application was fine previously. 

one would hope ??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but you can't count on it. They can still find something else to fail you, as every application is separate and judged on its merit.


----------



## ZambeziRiver (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi Lewman, I am in the same situation as you, my grandfather was born in the uk. I applied for my ancestral visa in June 2014. I had all documents but my fathers Birth certificate was the short one. They refused the visa as they could not establish the link between me, my dad and my grandfather. I managed to get my fathers full birth certificate and have appealed the decision for refusal. 

The worst is I applied for my Ancestral Visa in 2000, and stayed in the UK on an Ancestral Visa upto 2002. My father has been on British passport for well over 20 years. He renews his passport every so often he travel quite a bit. So I ask you how can they not establish the link between me, my father and my grandfather, all documents are on their system. I did mention this in my first application, never the less, I gather this is where you have also gone wrong with your visa application, the link between you, your father and your grandfather could not be established that could be the reason for the refusal. 

Be warned though, the appeal process it quite time consuming and the waiting game is quite long. I was sent an email saying that my AI10 document was sent to the ECM to review and that he has until the 30th December to overturn his original decision. This mail was sent to me in September 2014. So basically it is 4 months. If he does not overturn the decision, then all documents will be sent back to the UK for a final decision by a panel of immigration Judges. 

I had a lady contact me a week or two ago, she had the same problem, got the same type of mail, her visa refusal decision was overturned in 2 months. 

Hope this helps with your visa appeal?


----------

